# Taming and petting?



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello.
I was wondering if anyone could provide any tips for taming a dove and where they like to be petted, as well as how much trust there should be before trying to tame and/or pet a dove.
I've heard that it is best to wait a few weeks after the move-in to begin trying to tame, and that ringneck doves like to cuddle with people they trust. My dove was hand-raised, however, so I was wondering if that changes anything.
I have been able to get her to perch on my hand when I wanted her to get back into her cage, but she doesn't seem interested in petting at the moment. Though she seems very interested in me as she is always watching, and if I do try to pet her then she retreats a little but comes back to the perch nearest me immediately.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Most pigeons and doves don't particularly like being petted. If they are with a person long enough to view them as a mate, then might be different. That takes time. Some may like it, but many do not. Let him learn to come to you, and let him get used to you. He can still be friendly and want to be with you even if he never likes being petted.


----------



## DeeDee's Mom (Dec 17, 2011)

If/when he (or she) becomes tame enough not to run away, you might try gently stroking with the tip of your finger, right behind the head/ear holes, or holding your hand up by his beak to see if he will preen it. You might also try putting your (socked) foot up on a footstool and putting him down by your foot to see if he will preen your foot. Once he starts preening YOU, he might expect you to preen him reciprocally.

It's hard to say, though. Each dove is an individual. As Jay says, some don't LIKE being petted. Even DeeDee, attention hound that he is, only wants to be preened and petted when HE wants it. If I try and he's not in the mood, he'll shrug me off and fly away.

How old is your dove? I'm assuming YOU didn't hand raise him, because if so, he would probably already see you at LEAST as a parent. Give him time and don't rush him.


----------



## banndsand (Dec 5, 2013)

Thank you both for your quick and helpful replies. 
I have heard that some doves don't like to be petted, but that many still like to cuddle with people to some extent. So I suppose I should have asked more about that than petting. Though I did want to be sure that if my dove may be the kind to like petting, that I do so properly.
And at the pet store they said their doves were a few months old. One of them was doing bow-coos quite frequently, so maybe that can give a better hint at their age? They weren't able to tell me much about them, probably because they very rarely have doves there.
I will be sure to keep your tips in mind when she is more tame and comfortable in her new home.


----------

